# AVS Forum’s Tech Talk with Scott Wilkinson Episode 2: Display Week



## J. Atkinson

I know we did a poor job promoting this episode but I figured we would get some responses. Lots of good display info in this episode…


----------



## tenthplanet

Good episode. My inner display geek is satisfied


----------



## squared80

You need to get these out there. They should be podcasted. They need to be released/announced on Twitter, etc., etc.


----------



## PixelPusher15

squared80 said:


> You need to get these out there. They should be podcasted. They need to be released/announced on Twitter, etc., etc.


Yeah, pleeeeasse get them on Apple Podcasts. There's some easy to use services out there that let you distribute the podcast to multiple places. Try Anchor by Spotify or Buzzsprout, @J. Atkinson


----------



## tenthplanet

Everyone has YouTube, keep it simple.


----------



## phatharambe

OMG I miss Scott so much! Glad to see he is doing well!!


----------



## thx1138uk

tenthplanet said:


> Everyone has YouTube, keep it simple.


But it's not the platform of choice for most people who consume podcasts.

Many people like to listen to podcasts while they are busy in the garden, or working on home improvement projects, or driving to the office.
An audio only podcast edition is essential in my opinion. The simplicity of a podcast, where the next episode is automatically downloaded and queued up is a very convenient mechanism, which will get AVS TechTalk out to a much larger audience.


Regards,
James.


----------



## tenthplanet

thx1138uk said:


> But it's not the platform of choice for most people who consume podcasts.
> 
> Many people like to listen to podcasts while they are busy in the garden, or working on home improvement projects, or driving to the office.
> An audio only podcast edition is essential in my opinion. The simplicity of a podcast, where the next episode is automatically downloaded and queued up is a very convenient mechanism, which will get AVS TechTalk out to a much larger audience.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> James.


And then you add advertising to pay for all of it. Slippery the slope is as Yoda would say.


----------



## coolbody

Will inventions out there bring a different acoustic involvement when I play the FIFA 23 with my families.


----------

